# Check out this Ian Mahinmi video



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

http://www.premiumwanadoo.com/stb.com/videos/2005-STB-PBR-mahinmi.mpg

Whoa. Place bets now for 2012 Finals MVP.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

Holy Crap


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow a dunk. I have never seen one of those before.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

So he pushes some crap player, who falls in front of another defender. down on the floor, and it gets in the way of another defender.

Then he takes a long looping path to the rack, when he could have gone straight.

He throws down a thundering dunk, but falls on his *** and appears to have hurt himself.

This is the French League. The Spurs are good, but they have also been lucky. I don't think Luis Scola is going to impress very many people. Mahinmi is a nice athlete, but so is Jerome Moiso.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What I see from that video is a glass man who doesn't know he's glass.

Its a nice dunk though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Over/Under

He hurts himself in over or under 12 minutes in his first Summer League game.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow nice dunk, but I'm laughing at him after he fell. :laugh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't think you guys get the fact that he has only been playing basketball for 4 years... He is also only like 18 or 19... I am 16 and i have been playing since as long as I can remember and I am no where near that.... This guy is going to be very good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy Crap.
That was not who I thought the Spurs drafted. All I heard was Rodman without Tatoos. I didn't think he could even dribble the basketball.

The **** was that? How tall is he? Very coordinated for however long he is. KG body type.

The Spurs own everyone in this league.


And Scola is going to be a big addition to the Spurs next year. Poop on anyone who thinks otherwise. He'll bring toughness to the frontcourt that the Spurs desperately need. He won't be fumbling the ball and going up soft like Nazr and Rasho do. And considering where the Spurs drafted Scola, he's another steal for their system.

This kid though. Man.

Thanks for the hookup Ostertag.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Most of the time - if he got picked by the spurs - he's good!

Nice Dunk , looks like great mobility for his size.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

looks like a ball of energy out there.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Big deal, a dunk. Look at his competition, he might as well be playing vs junior high kids. Let's not get carried away just cause its the Spurs making the pick. Yes, he has potential, but what 7ft athletic guy doesn't? I hope he does well though. Im all for draft steals.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

So the Spurs draft Ian Mahnamahna


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

All I'm imagining now is how much it would hurt falling on a bony arse like his.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, he'll get better sneakers in the NBA.

Still looked like a high school game. 
Flash over substance. 

Banks, Garcia, oh, never mind.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah I saw this when it was posted in the Spurs forum. In this thread, ballstorm goes into some detail about his game, potential and other stuff. If you're interested in this guy, you should check it out. For me, I never even heard his name before the draft, and with the Spurs track record, I think it's worth it to read up on him a little bit.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, the guy provides a video then you freaking haters reply with your smart *** remarks. Good for you guys, you just gained a lot of respect from me.


Anywho, it is one dunk, but that's about all there is on this guy. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That dunk is pretty nasty...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

He does seem pretty quick for a 7 footer, though.


----------

